# Intel HD graphics 2000 performance



## AVSEQ (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, my friend is going to buy a new system. He will use it for java programming, watching movies, listening music and playing games. He's aiming for Core i3 2100, which has Intel HD graphics 2000 integrated.
I would like to know if this integrated graphics is capable of playing 1080p videos and for playing modern games in medium quality. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 1, 2011)

1080p - yes
modern games @ med - no


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2011)

for playing games at HD resolution your friend better get a graphics card around 8-10k.


----------



## AVSEQ (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok.
Thanks.


----------

